# Our National All Star Champions & Grand Champions



## Leeana (Dec 7, 2009)

Alpha Farms Magical Melody







Classic 2yr Old Mare - Owned, Conditioned & Shown by me...

Buckeye WCF Classical Magic x Buckeye WCF Bobcat Melody - Classical Magic was the 2009 Congress Get Of Sire Champion & All Star Champion in Get Of Sire owned by Alpha Farm.

All-Star *CHAMPION* 2yr Old Classic Mare

All-Star *JUNIOR CHAMPION* Classic Mare

Poss Res. Grand? Im not sure...I'm not even sure that aspc is sure.

Buckeye WCF Jack Of Diamonds






Classic Stallion Foal Of Current Year - Shown in 2009 by Buckeye WCF (I purchased him after show season)

Michigans Liberty Jack x Buckeye WCF Classical Celebration - Liberty Jack is a HOF Halter Pony Of The Year and Multi Congress & World GRAND Champion. Celebration is a National Futurity Champion owned by Buckeye WCF.

All-Star *CHAMPION* Classic Stallion Foal Of Current Year

Jack is also the *2009 Congress Champion* Classic Weanling Stallion & *Congress Reserve Junior Champion *Classic Stallion & *World Champion* Classic Stallion Foal Of Current Year



:yeah


----------



## Leeana (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay....I may need to do some editing as soon as I get the results to work (must be a lot of people viewing) and can add up the points agian ..

This is the first year I have actually bothered to even care for the all star results and I think it may be the last





Okay - I believe I have them straightned out now ...


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah I think you missed a bit, but its weird how its calculated. I quite trying to do it a couple years ago. I usually hit somewhere in the middle and thats fine with me. Sometimes I hit top 3.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats Leeana.

I'm not big on the All Stars and don't show enough to ever have a hope in the National All Star results. I do usually get a showing in the Canadian All Stars though--have several certificates for the Minis from past years, and this year might get something for some of the ponies. There are several All Star awards available in Canada, so it just depends how we did compared to exhibitors in Ontario. Have to wait for the Canadian ones to be listed on the website though, there's no way to figure them up from the results given on the show results part of the website.


----------



## afoulk (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations to all All Stars. I believe that any award you may receive is quite an achievement.

Arlene


----------



## Ellen (Dec 18, 2009)

Leeana,

I am so proud of you. You have done so well. And next year will be even better! We will have a blast!

Ellen


----------

